

Why I'm Posting Bail Money for Julian Assange - rooshdi
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/michael-moore/why-im-posting-bail-money_b_796319.html

======
mooism2
Already posted FIVE TIMES.

* <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2010335> \- anonops.blogspot.com - 5pts, 1 comment

* <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2007494> \- michaelmoore.com - 11pts, no comments

* <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2004894> \- dead - 1 comment

* <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2004060> \- dead - 6 comments

* <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003989> \- huffingtonpost.com - 17pts, no comments

